# to shave or not to shave



## jeffmillard (Oct 7, 2009)

I am working on a basket case 1966 lemans I am thinking of shaving the door handels and locks. any ideas? pictures? thoughts?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jeffmillard said:


> View attachment 5810
> I am working on a basket case 1966 lemans I am thinking of shaving the door handels and locks. any ideas? pictures? thoughts?


Are you planning on doing the work yourself or are you paying a professional? I like the look if it's done the right way. If not done right though, it can look pretty nasty. And if filler is used instead of welding the openings closed, the filler can fall out or shrink over time.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i was debating the shaved door look for a little while ( on a 65)but I think the chrome door handle looks really good on the door with all the other chrome and stainless the car has. i will agree if you do do it, fill in with steel


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it were mine I'd leave it alone. But I don't like 20" wheels, either.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

this look pretty good though:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How about a Brazilian Wax....lasts longer !!!arty: Seriously, I love custom stuff, I kind of like door handles though. Here is a cool idea: put 1969 Grand Prix Handles on it......my $.02


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Like alot of this stuff, it comes down to personal preference. What do "you" want? You're the one who will be driving it...... If you want to shave 'em, shave 'em....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Dead battery? Can't open the doors! Reason enough not to do it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree....also look into 1973 Riviera door handles.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw a '76 El Dorado Convertible with a chromed Colt .45 SAA pistol on each door for the door handle. You might want to give that one a try! It was done in the '70's, though....way before all this "9/11" crap..........


----------



## jeffmillard (Oct 7, 2009)

yes I am doing all the work on the body myself. Just looking for some good Ideas. I have already filled in the antenna hole and completly rebuilt the window frame. the floor boards are next then the trunk. I don't understand how the front fenders/clip and doors are completly rust free and the front windshild was so bad. I can see the floorboards because of all the water sitting but wow. anybody have any sugestions on suspensions? I would like to run disc breaks insted of drums. complet swap or go factory type stuff?


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

Before you do anything, figure your end result. If you were to close your eyes and imagine yur car what would it look like? Are you stock/restored? Pro-street? Drag race? Pro-touring? Pro-fairground? 60's Gasser? Lo 'n slow? '70's shcickt? You get the picture. Figure what your theme/look/era is and go from there. Builds usually take years and if you don't have an end result in mind when you start, many times they morph into shlocky projects because too many different themes have evolved into the car during the process. A little of this and I like that and what the heck that's neat and you have an incongruent build going.

I wouldn't shave a GTO, SS Chevelle or 442 but a pretty Le Mans? Why not. I would lose the door handles and locks, all the emblems and maybe some trim and adornments. Lower the thing, staggered wheels maybe 18's and 20's, dual 
Flow 40's and be done. Dirve, enjoy and be one bad ride. Just my dos centabos.


----------



## jeffmillard (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a plan, like you said strip some of the trim, a few emblems, custom hood, custom interior work, super clean and sleek the car would not be worth too much after restoring only being a 326 lemans. I had a 1970 challenger T/A that I restored ground up. Fantastic car, just could not enjoy it as much as I would have if it were just a challenger. And all the judgemental people that go tho car shows and make coments about things they dont know anything about. Like radios or exhaust tips or paint. the T/A was a special car with items not normaly found on challengers like the flat black hood and side exhaust exiting tips, stuff like that. If I go semi to full custom then no problems. yeah right. just looking for some "oh if you do this watch out for this or try this kit insead of that one" information. I know their is a lot of differant companys out their some real cheap and some real expensive, just asking about your past projects.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> If it were mine I'd leave it alone. But I don't like 20" wheels, either.


:rofl:



crustysack said:


> this look pretty good though:cheers


That does look slick...:agree

I have no personal experience with any kits but I think it could look cool.
As far as 4 wheel disc.......use a complete kit.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jeffmillard said:


> yes I am doing all the work on the body myself. Just looking for some good Ideas. I have already filled in the antenna hole and completly rebuilt the window frame. the floor boards are next then the trunk. I don't understand how the front fenders/clip and doors are completly rust free and the front windshild was so bad. I can see the floorboards because of all the water sitting but wow. anybody have any sugestions on suspensions? I would like to run disc breaks insted of drums. complet swap or go factory type stuff?


Because the cowl and front windshield trim fill up with pine needles, acorns,pollen,leaves,dirt, feathers,mice droppings,bird droppings, mold,dust, and what not. This causes the water to lay in there and rust out that area! :cheers


----------

